# Big Bad Wolf



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

My cousin just sent me this email, wondering if any of you have seen this floating around and wonder if there is any truth to it? This Wolf was shot recently in Drayton Valley , Alberta 
which is near Edmonton about 3 hours North of Calgary. The wolf weighs over 230lbs smashing the previous record of 175lbs. Wouldn't want to run into this puppy in the woods. Apparently a bear hunter witnessed this wolf chase off a big black bear at his baiting station.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! If that's a photoshop job it a **** good one.

It's a good thing wolves only eat elk deer and moose. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just me - this smells/looks very photochopped. I'm a big guy, and I know I could not hug and lift in that kind of hug, a 230 pound dead animal. The messege reads like an urban legend. I didn't find anything on Snopes. Anyone else?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its an illusion, thats Jahan holding it. Dude only weighs 70 pounds so that wolf is 130 tops. :lol: JK Jahaner


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Its an illusion, thats Jahan holding it. Dude only weighs 70 pounds so that wolf is 130 tops. :lol: JK Jahaner


Let me clear things up, I am 80 lbs first of all and that is clearly the Werewolf I killed while he was attacking Bigfoot. :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know if that's a photoshop job or not. I've seen wolves in Idaho, Wyoming, Alberta, Yukon and Alaska and a few of them were pushing that size. I'm sure none of the one's I've seen were that big but the one in the photo might be legit. Last week in northern Idaho, we saw four wolf tracks following some elk and I just couldn't believe how huge the tracks were.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Its an illusion, thats Jahan holding it. Dude only weighs 70 pounds so that wolf is 130 tops. :lol: JK Jahaner
> ...


Bahahaa :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya, that pic's been floating around for a while now. Don't know if it's legit. Just like with all critters, there can be abnormal sizes show up every now and then... just not in mulie bucks in the northern unit :mrgreen:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i saw this photo at least a year ago, maybe 2, not sure cause so many come floating around. then they refloat with different text and circumstance.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I got the same email, but it said it was shot in sun valley Idaho because it was taking livestock.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

:shock: That's one big wolf i'm sure he was eating what he had his eye on. that's if there was no trick photography involved cause that is one big bad wolf! and one strong dude.


----------

